# Possible big cat sighting in Fargo.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

My boss at work was telling me about an animal she saw in her yard at dusk a couple nights ago. She said it was roughly 4 feet long from tip to tail, brown/red with a little gray, head looked exactly like a giant house cat, long thick tail, and moved like a cat. At first, I thought it was just a giant cat, but she said it was easily twice the size of the biggest house cat she has ever seen. I asked her if it was big enbough to where she would be scared if her kids were outside at the time and she said definetly have been affraid of it. I have no idea what it is, but she is not the onlyone who saw it, and she is not one to make up stories at all.

She lives a couple blocks off the red river, but the area she lives in is pretty populated.

I suggested a young mountain lion, or maybe a bengal cat (domesticated) but I have no idea what it could be. Any suggestions? I figured a lion would be longer tip to tail at 4 feet.

Any suggestions on an animal that it could be?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Maybe it was a liger.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Was anything reported to NDGF or the Police?


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

faithsdave said:


> Was anything reported to NDGF or the Police?


I don't think so.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

That would probably be the best thing you could do. They could confirm if it is a big cat and let people know if so needed.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

golden retriever??? :lol:


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

it could be a bobcat or a fox at dusk it could have looked bigger then it really is with the shadows


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

duckslayer said:


> Maybe it was a liger.


It's pretty much my favorite animal. It's like a lion and a tiger mixed... bred for its skills in magic.

Had to pull out the quote one more time.....al.ways a goof. :lol:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

is that 3 times now? :lol:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> Sounds like a big bobcat to me. Mountain lions are unmistakeable.


 Ya they are pretty recognisable but it still could of been a Mt. lion, sometimes you just can't tell the size of something in low light conditions :-?


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Time to keep the pooch in doors.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Nobody happend to see He-Man in the area did they????? It may have been Battle Cat.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Anybody see the news about the one mountain lion by Cayuga ND. With as much as they move it could have been by Fargo? They had some good footage on the news this morning.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I saw that too. That thing almost glowed on that video.......very strange looking!!

I will let Field Hunter park the vehicle after we set decoys from now on, I don't wanna be parking next to a tree row anymore in ND!!!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

djleye,

If Field Hunter ran into a Mountain Lion the newspaper headline would read as follows:

"Prairie Sasquatch and Mountain Lion Fight to the Death"


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

MAV or djleye,

Do you have a link for the video? What channel was it on?

I would like to see it.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Did it look like this one?

This was taken with a game camera placed over an elk wallow in the Turtle Mountains last fall.

http://www.ndfhta.com/images/Turtle%20M ... Cougar.jpg


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Nope not really. The one that was by Cayuga was exceptionally white, or whiter than normal. I can't find any clips that the morning news had on it, but 2 outdoorsman where out watching some of there bow hunting acreage and they had a camera with. They got about 20-30 seconds of it running along a tree line.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

gandergrinder said:


> djleye,
> 
> If Field Hunter ran into a Mountain Lion the newspaper headline would read as follows:
> 
> "Prairie Sasquatch and Mountain Lion Fight to the Death"


LMAO! :lol:


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

That video is awesome! Imagine how many people are going to be out driving around Cayuga tonight looking for the glowing mountain lion!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I wonder how far east that thing has traveled. Atleast a couple hundered miles


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

http://www.in-forum.com/articles/index.cfm?id=127399
*Big cat near Cayuga confirmed as cougar*
Associated Press, Associated Press
Published Saturday, May 20, 2006

BISMARCK - State wildlife officials have confirmed that a big cat videotaped in Sargent County was a mountain lion.

A father and son from Fairmount who were turkey hunting over the weekend spotted the cougar near Cayuga, and caught it on tape.

Randy Kreil, the state Game and Fish Department's wildlife division director, said officials believe the mountain lion was moving through the area.

While officials believe that western North Dakota has a resident cougar population, areas east of the Missouri River do not, he said.

"Past reports that we have confirmed have demonstrated that lions do travel through the eastern part of the state on occasion but certainly don't stay there very long," Kreil said.

"Mountain lions can wander long distances, in any direction it suits them," he said.

In 2004, a mountain lion wearing a radio collar attached by South Dakota State University researchers in the Black Hills wandered through eastern North Dakota.

Kreil said the cougar spotted during the weekend was not wearing a similar collar.

North Dakota had a special mountain lion hunting season that opened last September and ended in January when the quota of five cougars were killed - all of them in the western part of the state.

The purpose of the season was to learn more information about the lion population in North Dakota. Kreil said findings will be presented to an interim legislative committee on June 6.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

good one chris :beer: :beer:  :lol:

Yeah it could have been a mountain lion? Fox? Coyote? Bobcat? OR MAYBE IT WAS A PANTHER! ha jk


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I know the land owners that the turkey hunters saw the cougar on and he was pretty uneasy about it because his family in the area has cattle.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

It was the la chupicobra


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

my grandpa seen one behind his house in charleswood on the bank of the river just waking in the trees and hes hunted them many times and he said he was positive it was a cougar


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> my grandpa seen one behind his house in charleswood on the bank of the river


Are you talking about the Charleswood in West Fargo?


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Maverick said:


> > my grandpa seen one behind his house in charleswood on the bank of the river
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the Charleswood in West Fargo?


I investiaged that sighting. Not a mountian lion.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Whew, I was about to let my kids know that they can no longer play outside!!!!!!   :wink:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Dan, I would be more worried about Jiffy out there hunting the mountain lion in Charleswood than a mountain lion itself. :rollin:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

MossyMo, you read my mind!!! I was going to find my urban camo and start construction on a hide located on my roof in the garage. It would be a hell of a "poke" but doable....now if I could only talk my wife into that night vision scope for the A3 G..... :wink: :lol: :beer:


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

he said he was positive it was one.... if it wasnt one what was it...?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

There are an awful lot of big jackrabbits over there!!!  :wink:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> It could have been a Bruin. I've seen a few of them wander into West Fargo but they usually get spanked and sent back to South where they belong.


So true, so true!!!!!! Good Stuff!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

